# I cried in front of a Professor



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

We were talking about an essay, and I was so overwhelmed that I couldn't contain my tears. She was understanding and even gave me more time, but I'm so embarrassed... I even told her something personal. 

What should I do next time I see her? Should I apologize? Not mention anything at all?


----------



## Darko (Jul 29, 2010)

You should not apologize for being human. You didn't do anything that was rude, maybe socially awkward, but that's all. And it may be good that you told your professor something personal about yourself because it might lead toward something of a student/mentor relationship, which is something I wish I could have had in college. If it were me, the next time I saw that professor I would thank her for giving me extra time to complete the assignment and just try to make sure to do the next one by the due date. I'm curious as to what personal thing you told her? And is she an English professor?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Darko said:


> You should not apologize for being human. You didn't do anything that was rude, maybe socially awkward, but that's all. And it may be good that you told your professor something personal about yourself because it might lead toward something of a student/mentor relationship, which is something I wish I could have had in college. If it were me, the next time I saw that professor I would thank her for giving me extra time to complete the assignment and just try to make sure to do the next one by the due date. I'm curious as to what personal thing you told her? And is she an English professor?


Thanks for the comment. I hope you're right about the mentor thing because I would like/need some guidance.

Yes, she's an English professor. I'm not completely certain of what I said. Between the nerves, embarrassment, sobs, and tears, I forget the words, but it was something about my lack of confidence.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 22, 2011)

Darko gave you good advice. There's no need to apologize, and I'm sure you aren't the first person to have cried in a professor's office (I know because I've done it numerous times myself!). I think a simple, "Thanks" would be totally appropriate. I would also try to talk to her again if you feel a little lost or want some advice from her - most professors are at least somewhat interested in helping their students.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree with what everyone has said, you shouldn't be embarrassed. You could always write her a note or card thanking her for lending an ear. Maybe send it to her faculty mailbox or slip it under her office door. An email would be fine too, but I recommend paper as it's more personal.


----------

